# Our best Friend!



## Hunter922 (Oct 5, 2008)

His name was  "Sir Mookie's Champagne Hour"..Know to our family as "Chammy". He Was our little boy before we had our little boy. He looked intimidating but we all knew he was a big teddy bear. It was nice that he pretended to be the big bad wolf to strangers it made us feel safe. We had to put him to sleep last November , he suffered from hip dysplacia. The last few weeks of his life I carried him down a two story flight of steps so he could use the bathroom. I know we held on to long but we just couldn't let go ( Sorry Cham.)..We struggled for a while and still do it was hard to say goodbye after 16 years. I was looking at the forum a few months back and stumbled on a post that showed some art work of our members. So I asked Christina ( TuffDawg) if she would do a portrait of Chammy. She agreed and I sent the pictures in the mail to her. I intended on it being an anniverary gift for Myself and my wife but I couldn't keep the secret.. A week or so passed and we received our picture and were blown away..  Christina: words can not express our gratitude for your work and how you helped us keep his memories alive and well. It says a lot about a person who does something for someone else that they don't even know!  THANK YOU Christina.
Cham we  love and miss you very much, and think about you every day. Thank you for being our Best Friend..


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont even know what to say........... I am so pleased that you are happy with it. You made me tear up....... I am not one to ever be put at a loss for words.........


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow that is amazing!! Sorry for your loss Hunter but atleast you will always have the pictures and the memories.


----------



## Swede (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow! 

Tuffy that's awesome.


Good on ya


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 7, 2008)

i don't see how ya could pull that off through the tears !!! great job !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2008)

*Wow..........*

Sorry for your loss Hunter922, a friend like that can never be replaced, but man, tuffdawg, you did goood!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2008)

You got some skills, Tuffy! 
awesome work girl!


----------



## Bruz (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful work and beautiful Chow.......I miss mine as well.

Robert


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hats Off TD!!! That's fine work and an even Finer gesture!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 7, 2008)

It Is Hard To Loose A Friend Like That. I Have A Great Dane That Is Part Of Me. I Love Her More Than Words Can Ever Say. I Enjoy Her Every Day Like Its Our Last. I Feel Your Pain. Great Art Work.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## mattr1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think everyone who enjoys there dog is touched by that one.  Amazing talent you have TD.  Cool stories like that make this forum a great place. Rest In Peace Chammy.


----------



## BluegillBruce (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantastic.  What talent!


----------



## HunterK (Oct 9, 2008)

That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen.
Always remember that Chammy loved you as much as you loved him.
Gods Peace.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, that just made my day.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 9, 2008)

When you have a special dog that some thing happens to it just leaves a big hole inside, we just lost one of those in May to lymphoma at 7 years old. All dogs aren't the same and one like that just comes along a few times in your life, but thank GOD for them.
I've got one heck of a pack waiting in heaven and so is Chammy.
You just can't pick them dogs out of a litter.
Christina great job.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Oct 18, 2008)

That's awesome art work.........Good Job!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 18, 2008)

Tough story...
Sorry about Chammy, but Christina did an awesome job with the portrait. I hope it serves its place as needed!!

Great job with the portrait tuffdawg!!


----------

